# Gotcha



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there any way to change the hooks on gotchas?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Only way I can think to do it would be to cut the hook off, add a small split ring and add new hook. Thats all I can come up with. Just not sure if the split ring would jack up the action of the lure.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

All right, thanks. Seems like a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want a single hook on the bottom you could just cut off 2 of the hooks on the treble....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (10/21/2007)*Is there any way to change the hooks on gotchas?


after $4 bucks a piece, and then the pain of changing the hooks... you might as well buy a 3-pack of diamond jigs for 5 bucks.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a new Gotcha, is the only way I could figure.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. Maybe I'll look into some daimond jigs. How well do they work off of piers?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the problem of hooks rusting after only one use; so, I tried the treble replacement. I don't think it will be a bad process once I findsome split-ring pliers.:banghead. The ones I tried to replace with regular tools... well, that is another story. You would think for the money you pay for these lures they would put decent hooks on to start with.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fishn4real (10/22/2007)*I have the problem of hooks rusting after only one use; so, I tried the treble replacement. I don't think it will be a bad process once I findsome split-ring pliers.:banghead. The ones I tried to replace with regular tools... well, that is another story. You would think for the money you pay for these lures they would put decent hooks on to start with.


Yeah, they're not cheap... I'll have to try the split rings too and let you know how much luck I have with it:letsdrink


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishn4real (10/22/2007)*I have the problem of hooks rusting after only one use; so, I tried the treble replacement. I don't think it will be a bad process once I findsome split-ring pliers.:banghead. The ones I tried to replace with regular tools... well, that is another story. You would think for the money you pay for these lures they would put decent hooks on to start with.


I have found that, if you let your lures lie out in the sun to dry before locking them in a plastic tackle box, they will be less likely to rust so badly. I don't have room on my 'yak to do this but it was also suggested to me that I carry a small bucket of fresh water and rinse them off with fresh before drying them. I tried using one of these pop-top water bottles but it seemed like a hassle so I drank most of the water instead!! 

(Well, it WAS hot that day and I got thirsty.):hotsun

Bass Pro in Destin had a neat package on sale awhile back. It was a Rapala set and consisted of a hemostat type locking clamp for removing hooks and a large 9" needle nosed pliers with a split ring tooth on the end and side cutters and a series of crimpers along the length of the jaws. They were stainless steel and came with a nice nylon belt pouch and a wrist lanyard on the pliers. The set was under $20 and was well worth the price just for the split ring capability in my opinion.


----------

